# Tannin



## Swampdonkeykiller (Aug 29, 2012)

How do you all tan your hides and furs? Do you generally send it somewhere or do it yourself? I'm a DIYer guy and I've used the orange bottle stuff and it's worked out alright, I just can't seem to get that really soft feel to it. I've only done a coyote and a deer so far so maybe I just need a little more practice. If you guys do it yourself do you have a favorite way/method you wouldn't mind sharing?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Sent you a PM


----------

